# New coffee shop in Edinburgh



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Coming soon, a new cafe in Edinburgh. Looks interesting from this write up

http://edinburgh.stv.tv/articles/294294-new-edinburgh-coffee-shop-cult-espresso-to-open-in-buccleuch-street/?fromstreampost=168853


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kees Van de Westen is so last year Edinburgh has a fantastic range of top notch coffee places - best of luck to this one too.


----------

